# Isle of Man in the MHF campsite Database



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

One reason that there may not be many sites (wild or otherwise) listed on the IoM is that the IoM doesn't appear on the drop down menu when adding sites. I have four to add so until nuke adds it to the menu I'm going to follow the only other site listed and say its in Cumbria then they can be changed later. Apologies to all IoM residents and expats I'll get them moved ASAP.

For those that use the Map it will of course be in the right place its only it searches are done


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

ok Frank, Isle of man added to add, modify and Admin functions. So feel free to move them to the right region now


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Dave

all you manx cats hold on tight now


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Well there all moved OK to Isle of Man see you didn't feel a thing but Dave hasn't added it to the region search drop down in find a campsite I'll pm him


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi and thanks for the IOM section but can someone post how to get into it. I'm going to IOM in September and although initially on a site I do want to travel around and the odd night of wild camping would be great,

Thank you.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

added to search now as well


----------

